# Getting a dog to down(lay)



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I have taken Kala through puppy class and worked with her like I have any dog I have ever owned. I have been completely unsuccessful in getting her in the down position. Ever since she was a little puppy, anytime I try to get her to go down she pushes back, stands up and does whatever she can not to do it. I have tried everything(including putting a treat in my hand on the ground and trying to get her to get it but she isn't food motivated for the most part). Any suggestions? I can't even physically get her in a down unless I pick her up and wrestle her to her side like a would if I were calf roping-lol. I really want to get her CGC and possibly go on to rally later on but I can't get past this hurdle.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

does she down naturally? If so, when does she normally lay down by herself? Can you try and rig it up to 'catch' her laying down, or in a mood to lay down?? How is it that you're trying to get her to down?? I've never really had a problem with a dog if it's in the sit position, and with both a food lure and gentle but firm pressure on right on the withers (top of the shoulder blades) they might resist, but they soon flop down!! If she's getting away on you I'd be kneeling on her lead so she can't really go anywhere. 
Kneel on the ground with her butt between your legs facing away from you so she CAN'T stand up?? Give her lots of loving whenever she is laying down too, so that she's not hating you being by her while down etc too...


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Teach the "Down" from a standing position. This will help if you go onto more advanced obedience later.

On leash.... Say "Down!".. Take a treat and guide it down and between her front legs. As her head follows the treat, press down behind her withers, pushing her into a down. The "Down" should be in the sphinx position, not lying on the side.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks! I am going to try these today and I will report back


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> Thanks! I am going to try these today and I will report back


No such luck. She knows exactly what I am going to try. If she isn't on a lead then she just runs away from me. When I have her on a lead, she isn't the least bit interested in a treat(much less willing to crawl down on the floor for one). She just shuts down. I try to push her back down from standing in front and over, but she just buckles her front legs and I can't even physically make her go down. If I start to get her down, then her back legs come up. She knows exactly how to keep from doing this. 

I am working on so many things with her right now that I think I won't worry with it for now. I am having enough work trying to stack, lead train, and dry her head. I think I may have to hire a dog trainer once I decide it is time to go down. Thanks for the input. I have had many dogs before and never had a problem like this.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Hip issue?


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Hip issue?


No, I think it is more of a hard head issue She leaps around like a lizard all day long and doesn't seem to have any pain or discomfort whatsoever. She acts like a donkey that sits back on its haunches and refuses to move. It's like she thinks something horrible is going to happen if she goes down. Yet, if she is just laying on the couch, she loves it when I come and "lay" over her to give her hugs and love on her. It is just an obstacle that we can not surpass that has been going on ever since she was a 3 month old pup. She will go down on her own in her crate or when she feels like it, but she just has this disdain for me trying to get her to go down. ??? If I could force her into the position I would but it is impossible.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

I have a stubborn one like that...maybe when you catch her lying down, you can click and treat (or if not treat-motivated, praise and pet....)-sometimes these "stubborn" ones are also sensitive and take commands from an encouraging voice rather than a strong command type voice....good luck, anyway...know it can be frustrating!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Im just learning myself, but it really sounds like a dominance issue. Do you make her earn her food (have her sit and wait etc)? Who goes through the door first? It sounds like she has found something she can win on. Personally, Id force her down, like calf roaping if necessary and make her stay down a few times a day, even though it feels mean and is probably physically difficult just sobshe learn than she WILL lay down for you even if she fights it. Once she learns that it's happening one way or another she will probably choose to do it herself.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Mercury's Mom said:


> Im just learning myself, but it really sounds like a dominance issue. Do you make her earn her food (have her sit and wait etc)? Who goes through the door first? It sounds like she has found something she can win on. Personally, Id force her down, like calf roaping if necessary and make her stay down a few times a day, even though it feels mean and is probably physically difficult just sobshe learn than she WILL lay down for you even if she fights it. Once she learns that it's happening one way or another she will probably choose to do it herself.


I had to do this with Harry and like cbrand said, on their withers there is a nerve that will force them into a down immediately when you apply slight pressure. Harry goes to a down for treats in the proper way now and without treats too.


----------

